# Lighting for outdoor wedding



## rsingleton (May 3, 2018)

I've been doing photography for awhile, but I haven't done a whole lot of studio flash work. I've done a couple of shoots with some ABees using backdrop, fairly simple.

I will be shooting a Wedding on the beach in Punta Cana for a friend. I would like to get some advice on possible lighting scenarios. Obviously I will try to use natural light as much as possible. But since they are getting married at sunset plus the reception, I want to ensure I bring some lights and station somewhere near the bride and groom but not a distraction.

Should I bring 1 Alien Bee with a beauty dish and then a reflector. Should I use 2 Bee's (one for each side) The reception may be outside as well (unless it rains) then it may be in a restaurant. so i'll need lighting for the evening outdoor or the indoor. Having 2 Bee's 1 in each corder same side I guess would give me an option of lighting up the room. 

I also have 2 Speedlight flashes I can use on light stands, trigger, or on camera. 

I'm going to be mobile during the wedding, walking around getting different angles, etc. so i want to be sure I can capture the bride and groom from wherever.

Thanks in advance for your advice to consider.


----------



## ac12 (May 3, 2018)

Outdoors, your problem will be WIND.
You may need someone holding the light stands, to keep them from being blown over.  That would be an imposition on the guest.
If it is windy, be prepared to shoot with just the speedlight.

Indoors, an idea is to aim the AB to the ceiling and bounce, to create a soft even light.  How well this works depends on the height of the ceiling and if the AB can illuminate enough of the ceiling to illuminate the reception.
And will that be enough light to expose the image, or if you need to use your speedlight, you have to test.


----------



## sergezap (May 4, 2018)

The best way i've found for me, is a using a small battery powered generator (i have an Elinchrom Quadra) and a baffless 100cm Deep Octa with a deflector on a light riser.
This setup requires a well qualified assistant.


----------



## texxter (May 4, 2018)

I am not a wedding photographer but I have done quite a few shoots outdoors mixing flash lighting and ambient.   I completely agree with @sergezap that having an assistant is going to be important to be able to deal with equipment away from you.    Having to plug in the Alien Bee can be a problem, so batteries are probably a must.  It would be helpful if you have some time to scout the place where the ceremony is going to take place and do some planning on light placement.   You definitely don't want softboxes or other large equipment interfering with the ceremony!  Bouncing the light gives you the most coverage and flexibility, especially if you TTL and the ceilings are close and white... that may not be the case.

For me a situation like this is quite stressful unless I have had the time to scout the location, plan the shoot and get some help.  A wedding is unforgiving in that it's not the time to try things - you need to nail it and you may only have one chance - plan ahead as much as possible... get pics of the ceremony location and the reception place, and think ahead.


----------

